# Yet another tankmate thread



## _ReApEr (Oct 16, 2008)

So I just started a 29g planted tank. I was under the impression that a betta makes a good tankmate with nothing other than maybe an African dwarf frog. I have a betta and an ADF and was planning on just having the two in a 29 gallon, fairly heavily planted tank. Picture for clarification:









Obviously, it will grow in and be fairly heavy. The driftwood also provides quite the hiding place 'round the back of it. So that's what the tank is.

I've been looking around and have read that bettas actually do fairly well with other fish, so long as the other fish aren't fin nippers or aggressive in any way. I also know that the more fish I have in the tank, the less I'll have to fertilize for the plants. So I'd love to get more fish if I can. So, of course, the question is: what?

I'm thinking some ottos for their algae-eating. I was already planning on some Amano shrimp because I just love shrimp, they're such little characters. What are my options with the tank I posted? I am quite fond of neon tetras, actually, and I've read numerous times that they go well with bettas. What else? 

Thanks, everyone, in advance.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

_ReApEr said:


> So I just started a 29g planted tank. I was under the impression that a betta makes a good tankmate with nothing other than maybe an African dwarf frog. I have a betta and an ADF and was planning on just having the two in a 29 gallon, fairly heavily planted tank. Picture for clarification: So I'd love to get more fish if I can. So, of course, the question is: what?
> 
> I'm thinking some ottos for their algae-eating. I was already planning on some Amano shrimp because I just love shrimp, they're such little characters. What are my options with the tank I posted? I am quite fond of neon tetras, actually, and I've read numerous times that they go well with bettas. What else?


RAE:

I am not at all familiar with ADD and only slightly familiar with Betta's but not in a community tank.


Neon Tetras are very, very pretty fish and would look good in your tank but I have had h...l with them. 

I have finally gotten them up and going in my tank with a shoal of like 13 but it has been an ordeal.

I wound up purchasing fry and placing them in an Eclipse 5G (which is no longer marketed and which I believe that you can get for like $20).

I did 90% daily WC's out of my main tank into the 5G tank for like two months and fed the tetras three times a day (spirulina flakes, beef heart mixture, TetraMin Tropical Flakes)


Have you considered three *BristleNose Plecos*
or five
*Red Phantom Tetras*.

In addition five
*Sterbai Corys*
or five
*Orange Laser Corys*

TR


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Black neon tetras may not be as colorful as the other variety but I find them very pretty and they do great with my betta. Pretty hardy and easy to keep too. Harlequin Rasboras would also be a good choice or glow light tetras. Just about any of the smaller shoaling fish would be ok. Barbs I would be cautious with as they tend to be vicious little nippers. Don't forget those personable little characters for clean up..the corydora. Peppereds and pandas both stay reasonably small and would do well. They also need schools of 6-8.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a betta in each of my 5 heated tanks. Tank mates range from cardinal tetras to loaches and platies.
NO fin nippers in any tanks but once in a while the guppies tease the betta or the angel mistakes the tail for a blood worm.
One tank (15 gal) has 3 female bettas. 
Depends very much on the betta personality as to how they behave towards other fish.
When I have one who is really chasing the other tank mates I put it in a 2 liter peanut butter jar with holes drilled in it. The betta then is in nice warm water with some circulation. he can see the other fish- they can get up close and see him. After a couple of weeks I try the betta in the tank with the other fish. 9 times out of ten he behaves himself.
Only ever had one betta that was too nasty to house with a community.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

> Neon Tetras are very, very pretty fish and would look good in your tank but I have had h...l with them.
> 
> I have finally gotten them up and going in my tank with a shoal of like 13 but it has been an ordeal.


Know the feeling. Ive found the key with neons, is a really good quality lfs.They kept dying, changed to a decent lfs and no deaths. my 12 still dont shoal tho


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jamesandmanda said:


> my 12 still dont shoal tho


JA:

Do not have a clue here.

My neons also shoal with approximately 13 GlowLights.

TR


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

what does shoal mean???


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Shoaling is when the fish swim together in a group, usually for protection and security. Don't put any bottom feeders in the tank that eat really fast, because african dwarf frogs are slow eaters and you don't want all the other fish to hog the food. You could get multiple african dwarf frogs. Cories would be fine, just make sure you put in food for the cories and the dwarf frogs, because cories will eat faster than frogs.


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetras are a great choice, and unlike the others, I haven't had any issues with store bought neon tetras being integrated into my community tanks within an hour of their bag floating in the water.

Shrimp are good, just make sure their a good size. So no juvenile shrimp, only adult. Bettas LOVE to eat shrimp...I found that out the hard way when Mojo decided eat ALL of my brand new red cherry shrimp.

Platys will also work, and are very colorful. I have some in a tank with one of my bettas right now, and they get along great.

Dwarf Gouramis might also be another good choice as well.

As for bottom dwelling, corys, khuli loaches are the two that im most familar with. But I reckon any type of bottom feeder that doesnt get too big, will fit just fine into your tank as well.


----------



## _ReApEr (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome. So I'm looking at either some ottos or corys this Sunday and when the biofilter catches up, some sort of small tetra. I love neons, but I'm kind of hesitant with everyone's comments about them. I like harlequin rasboras, too. How are glow lights? Are they as fragile as neons? I'm still looking for shrimp, too, but I'm not having any luck finding any Amano shrimp.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

_ReApEr said:


> How are glow lights? Are they as fragile as neons?


RAE:

Glow Lights are a "little touchy" but nowhere to the extent that neons are.

TR


----------



## dixipixi32 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Frog*

:chairont put the ADF in that large of a tank...they have to breathe air from the top of the water and they really arent that good of swimmers...the frog will actually drown from the exhaustion...


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a male betta in my aquarium and he doesn't have any problems with any of my other fish [listed in my signature]. Oddly enough, the only problem he had was with my african dwarf frog, who sadly passed away the other day. The two hated each other. They both wanted to claim the shorter grass and didn't want to share. Haha.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

dixipixi32 said:


> :chairont put the ADF in that large of a tank...they have to breathe air from the top of the water and they really arent that good of swimmers...the frog will actually drown from the exhaustion...


I had an ADF in my tank that is 2' tall and he had no issues reaching air. At least none that I ever noticed.


----------

